# Dry Box / Cabinet for Cameras and Lenses



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey photographers, what are your precautions against mold? I've read that high humidity / damp / mold is a feature of living in some provinces. Because of tropical humidity, I currently use a Dry Box like this https://preview.tinyurl.com/ybgvbf8v to protect my cameras and lenses from mold. I'm thinking one will be needed while living in Caldas da Rainha. Opinions?

Who, if anyone, sells them in Portugal? Can you recommend any brands to seek or avoid?


----------

